# Lito Green Motion



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all

I just discovered a nice motorcycle built in Québec.

http://www.litogreenmotion.com/

I think than a 12 kwh battery pack in a motorcycle isn't bad at all!!
But the price is far away than a Brammo Empulse to compare.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Their range claims seem very high for a pack that size.


----------

